# 2X MECA & IASCA (SQ ONLY) 7/26/15 Concord CA



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## hone1er (Feb 17, 2015)

I need to check my schedule to make sure I'm off that day but I'd love to check this out. I'm only 30 minutes away from Concord. The picture isn't showing for me though. Mind posting the info or a link to a website? 

I don't think I'd compete but I'd really like to see what people are using.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

finally! something within easy reach of me..


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not sure I'll be able to make this one... The link to the info is below. 

http://mecaevents.azurewebsites.net/#details/1825


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

50 min drive for me and I can always visit family that lives within a mile from that location


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

OMG an honest to goodness actual MECA NorCal show. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> OMG an honest to goodness actual MECA NorCal show.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



come! join the fun! will e nice to chat with you again and see progress on either car


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> come! join the fun! will e nice to chat with you again and see progress on either car


I am planning on it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## hone1er (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like I have the day off so I should be able to make it. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I would love to go to an SQ only event... where I don't have to see or hear or be near the SPL vehicles and the typical personality that owns them.


----------



## hone1er (Feb 17, 2015)

Stopped by concord car stereo to check out the shop yesterday. Good groups of guys. Should be a good event. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

who's coming out to the bay?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

i'll be there, got myself a ride I did! I'm not judging anything os I can listen/tune/whatever I want to do, should be fun!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry I am out Kimo and Michael.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I plan on making the drive up.


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

I will be there. First event. Finally be able to meet some of you guys


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I will be there also sometime before noon. What time will it be over approximately ?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'll be there as well!


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Can't make it but want to see pics.


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm in! Should be an good day.


----------



## hone1er (Feb 17, 2015)

Be there shortly. I'm not entering , just checking it out. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Had a good time. Time to put in some more work!


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Pictures?? Standings?? Did the event happen?


----------

